# Networking >  Networking Questions

## mittra_ashish

Hi,
Here are few questions?

1.  What is FTP & UDP?
2.  What is the difference between switch & router?
3.  As i know that DHCP works under a protocol in the name of "DORA". Can    
    anyone explain me about "DORA"?
4.  Please explain me about the concept of "Kerboros" protocol & when i 
    works?

----------


## rameshbabu_917

> Hi,
> Here are few questions?
> 
> 1.  What is FTP & UDP?
> 2.  What is the difference between switch & router?
> 3.  As i know that DHCP works under a protocol in the name of "DORA". Can    
>     anyone explain me about "DORA"?
> 4.  Please explain me about the concept of "Kerboros" protocol & when i 
>     works?


DHCP clients use DORA(Discover,offer,request,and Acknowledgements) to obtain a DHCP ip address lease,to see the acitve DHCP leases, use the DHCP administrative tool,

----------


## tulip4heaven

FTP is a file transfer protocol that works on port 21. Most famous FTP software is Cuteftp

UDP stands for User Data gram protocol  is one of the two main protocols used in IP Networks,  Unreliable protocol , Yu cant detect any error , It works on Transport layer.

----------


## mahtabknp

give me some tips about networking

----------


## simon.zhang

Normally, networking is means connect the difference network into a big one. difference network is refer to the LAN in difference part of the branch of a big company, etc.

switch and router is two difference type device, switch is used for layer 2 switch mainly, but right now, switch can work as a router in layer 3 mode, but the mainly difference is performance. switch's layer 2 works better than router. 

router work's in layer 3, and only have limited layer 2 funtions, it's used for routing, and have much high performance in routing than switch.

----------


## bhu_arun

FTP-File transfer protocol is a network protocol used to transfer data from one computer to another through a network, such as over the Internet.
UDP-User Datagram Protocol .Using UDP, programs on networked computers can send short messages sometimes known as datagrams

----------


## Banditio1578

DORA is the process that DHCP goes through to assign IP addresses to computers, printers, etc throughout a network. The letters in DORA stand for DHCPDISCOVER, DHCPOFFER, DHCPREQUEST, and DHCPACK. Kerberos is more in depth to explain, basically to say it in a few words, it's used for authentication for IPSec using secret-key cryptography.

----------


## Banditio1578

Also, with FTP and UDP, FTP is better for downloading stuff like pictures and music, because it traces each packet that is sent and makes sure nothing is missing. UDP, on the other hand, isn't very reliable because it doesn't trace packets, so it's ok to use when you're streaming videos because it's not like you're going to miss a millisecond clip in a video...

----------


## er.preetkamboj

WHAT is the difference between EIGRP and O.P.S.F.??

----------


## monami85

1-- ftp is file transfer protocol. ftp is a application that works in application   
      layer of osi model.

      one good reason to use ftp is to download files. ftp is much fater than  
      standard http downloads

2--UDP is nothing but user datagram protocol this protocol works at 
    transport layer of osi model.
      udp is un reliable ,connectionless datagram protocol " unreliable" merely 
      means that the protocol has no technique for verifying that the data 
      reached the other end of network correctly
3--swithes are  network device .
     to improve network performance switches were developed.it keeps the   
     table mac address per port to make switching decision

4--router is network device to send packets between different network routers are used

----------


## bashaece

what is main diffrence between DR and BDR

----------


## bashaece

FTP Works with Appication Layer  port no 21

UDP  Means User Data gram Potocol   Port no 17  this is connection less Oriented Protocls , example : Odinary Post   it swork with tranport Layer

----------


## bashaece

EIGRP this  is Hybrid protocols ( Distance Vector protocol and Link State protocol  )
  1 ) Administrative Distance Internal 90 and External 170 
2 )it can be Support VLSM
3 ) Meric ( Bandwith + Dealy + Reliablity+ MTU
4)

----------


## tcesatish

hi,
i've cts interview..
pls goe me some commonly asked basic interview questions..

----------


## thirumagal

Kerberos uses as its basis the Needham-Schroeder protocol. It makes use of a trusted third party, termed a key distribution center (KDC), which consists of two logically separate parts: an Authentication Server (AS) and a Ticket Granting Server (TGS). Kerberos works on the basis of "tickets" which serve to prove the identity of users.

The KDC maintains a database of secret keys; each entity on the network — whether a client or a server — shares a secret key known only to itself and to the KDC. Knowledge of this key serves to prove an entity's identity. For communication between two entities, the KDC generates a session key which they can use to secure their interactions

----------


## infe12

> Hi,
> Here are few questions?
> 
> 1.  What is FTP & UDP?
> 2.  What is the difference between switch & router?
> 3.  As i know that DHCP works under a protocol in the name of "DORA". Can    
>     anyone explain me about "DORA"?
> 4.  Please explain me about the concept of "Kerboros" protocol & when i 
>     works?



FTP - File Transfer Protocol.
Used to transfer files from one point to the other.
Port no - 20-Control,21-Data.
Works on layer 3,4,6,7

----------


## infe12

Switch is a layer 2 device , works with mac address , faster than router , broadcasts the packets with in the network.when a switch is connected to a lan say 20 pcs first of all, it broadcasts the packets to all the 20 systems , learns the mac address of the pcs from their response builds up the mac address table.

            So when a packet has to sent again to a particular pc say pc1,it wont broadcast to all the systems just it ll unicast ie, send the packet directly to the pc1.More over we can effectively maintain the VLANs , sorting them etc 

Router is a layer 3 device capable of broadcasting packets out of a particular network.using a router we can wave a path for packets for a network, get it filtered using access list etc....

----------


## infe12

Dr - designated router bdr - backup designated router while using ospf a election ll be held up based on the ip address of the router, the router having the highest ip address will be elected as the dr of the network which ll handle the entire network operations while the bdr is a backup for dr.

----------


## harrygoyal80

ftp stands for file transfer protocol used for transfering the file from one to another

----------


## sjmurali

what is VLAN

----------


## vipin.chauhan

What do u under stand by radio link?

----------


## lakada

6.	What do u meen by Ethernet, Intranet, Internet, LAN, WAN, MAN.

----------


## jaabhir

what is bluetooth

----------


## kesava7hills

:Smile: 


> DHCP clients use DORA(Discover,offer,request,and Acknowledgements) to obtain a DHCP ip address lease,to see the acitve DHCP leases, use the DHCP administrative tool,


Kerberos is an Internet Engineering Task Force (IETF) standard for providing authentication. Kerberos works by having a central server grant a "ticket" honoured by all networked nodes running Kerberos :Smile:

----------


## venkata sandilya c

Router is one that one network is connected to 4 or 5 or number of systems

----------


## brandamit1983

Router works in which layer in osi model

----------


## patra_wipro

what is ipsec vpn ?
what is ad ?
what is load balance over mpls ?
how do u creat tunnel ?
what is eps and AH ?
explain bet distace vector and link state protocol ?
what is adjancency?
what is LSA ?
diff bet OSPF and EIGRP ?
define the stubby area configuration and nssa ?
what is procedure to break the admin password for cisco and juniper and nortel device ?

----------


## patra_wipro

hi buddy if u want more question and answer. so i will provide do't  worry

----------


## katakdound

> Hi,
> Here are few questions?
> 
> 1.  What is FTP & UDP?
> 2.  What is the difference between switch & router?
> 3.  As i know that DHCP works under a protocol in the name of "DORA". Can    
>     anyone explain me about "DORA"?
> 4.  Please explain me about the concept of "Kerboros" protocol & when i 
>     works?


ans- FTP - is a Internet protocol whose long form is File Transfer Protocol      which is used to transfer any files having any extension over net 
UDP-is User Datagram Protocol.

----------


## m.manishkumar02

tell me ten diffrence between Hub & Switch

----------


## dinesh_boora

> Hi,
> Here are few questions?
> 
> 1.  What is FTP & UDP?
> 2.  What is the difference between switch & router?
> 3.  As i know that DHCP works under a protocol in the name of "DORA". Can    
>     anyone explain me about "DORA"?
> 4.  Please explain me about the concept of "Kerboros" protocol & when i 
>     works?


1)   ftp: file transfer protocol, that allows users to copy files between their local system and any system they can reach on the network.
udp:  user datagram protocol.
2)   switch it is an data link device, it works with physical adress. it has 1 broadcast domain & number of collision domains.
router is a network layer device, it works with logical adress & fixed band width. it connects two or more different domains.
3)   DORA is a process to give a ip automatically to client
D-discover, the client system discover the server in the domain
O-offer, server offer an pool of ip adressess
R-request, from the pool of adress client select one of the request
A-acknowledgement, selected request of client was confirmed by the server by sending acknowledgment.
4)   ?

----------


## sateeshmca07

"2.router deside the path and send the message to the destination.

switch 
can send the message  only the  given path .

----------


## hemalathakrs

Explain about MODEM commands?
how to connect router and bridge?
what is difference between socket &port?
how the port is applied in c language,java,or vb?
using c lanuage how will you connect socket using c,vb,java.
how will you implement datagram protocol and tcp in c lanuage ,vb,or java?

----------


## deenaA

hi,

 what is the peer to peer?
 what is the y2k problem?  my knowledge in cable problem but clarification?  

with regards,
 Deena.A

----------


## suresh_kkj

dear friend,

FTP . file transfer protocols, which is used to send a bulk data. not only send u can receive also. if u want get the data from u r ftp server(placed in u r org.,)  u should know the ip address of the ftp server. so that u can contact u r ftp server from anywhere else. the ftp it uses port number 20 and 21 in the application layer, it uses tcp protocol in the transport layer.

UDP : user datagram protocol, it is a connectionless protocols in the transport layer of the OSI model. it is very fast, so that u can send voice, video. 

DORA: *D*iscover, *O*ffer, Request,*A*cknowledgement

when the client need a ip address from the dhcp server. at first the client , it has to find out who is the dhcp server in our network isn't it for that it send discover pkt., (That means where is the dhcp server located).

Once the client Discover the server, than the server it will give the Request to that particular client , as (with the help of mac address of that particular client)  i will offer this particular ip ( it is giving offer only so the client weather may it will accept or not). 

once the client accept that praticular which it has received from the server , than the client it will give the request as ok server sir i will use that particular ip.

for that particular rqst the server it will give tha Acknowledgement ok client sir u got the ip from me. that's all

the dhcp it uses two port number one is udp-67 for server, another one is udp-68 for the client

----------


## saqib919

> Hi,
> Here are few questions?
> 
> 1.  What is FTP & UDP?
> 2.  What is the difference between switch & router?
> 3.  As i know that DHCP works under a protocol in the name of "DORA". Can    
>     anyone explain me about "DORA"?
> 4.  Please explain me about the concept of "Kerboros" protocol & when i 
>     works?


ans2: switch broadcast the signal. and router route the data packet in certain location.

----------


## farooq0320

ftp is file transfer protocol to upload files form ftp server and udp is user datagram protocol

----------


## amitghongade

> Hi,
> Here are few questions?
> 
> 1.  What is FTP & UDP?
> 2.  What is the difference between switch & router?
> 3.  As i know that DHCP works under a protocol in the name of "DORA". Can    
>     anyone explain me about "DORA"?
> 4.  Please explain me about the concept of "Kerboros" protocol & when i 
>     works?


tcp is transmission cantrol rotocol
udp is user datagram protocol
switch is used to connect a local area network i.e.network of a singal office.
router is used to connect two diffrent network i.e offices of diff citys

----------


## mesharat

Hey... friends please answer this....

What is the differnce between A "Switch" and a "Hub"...

both can be used in LAN i think...
Is there any speed issue is concerning with these two when we talk about Data transfer....?

Please explain....

----------


## mesharat

Hey... friends please answer this....

What is the differnce between A "Switch" and a "Hub"...

both can be used in LAN i think...
Is there any speed issue is concerning with these two when we talk about Data transfer....?

Please explain....

----------


## Salil Grover

what is the difference between physical and logical address apart from that logical r computer generated and physical r by manufacturer...?

----------


## mesharat

Physical address is your mac address.. it'll be given by manufacturer... its fixed.. you can change it using some software.. but after you restart your system the original mac will be set...
to retrieve your MAC address(physical address) type
getmac in dos-mode

Logical address comes into picture when you talk about virtual memory...
i.e a part of the secondary memory is used as ram... there we refer logical address rather physical..

----------


## Laxmidhar123

> what is main diffrence between DR and BDR



Hi Bashaece

DR( Designated Router)  is elected when ever OSPF routers are connected to the same multi-access networks. It is done to reduce the number of adjancencies formed. If there is a change in topology the initial router will only updates the DR and BDR (Backup Designated Router). The DR in turn will update the remaining routers.

If the DR is down, then the BDR will act as DR.

If U have any issue, reply back

----------


## amit_841984

The process of assigning the IP addresses by the DHCP server is also known as DORA (Discover, Offer, Request, and Acknowledgement).

----------


## amit_841984

> what is the difference between physical and logical address apart from that logical r computer generated and physical r by manufacturer...?


*logical address* are that address that is asigned by user in the system like ip address

*physical address* are thataddress that is physically assigned by manufecturer like mac address. it is also known as physical address, mac address, ethernet address, hardware address. it is 48 bit size in 12 hexadecimal code that is divided into 24 bit 24 bit two part. first 24 bit is used for vendor and second 24 bit for unique addess.
mac address of any lan card manufectured by any company will not full match to other lan card manufectured by any company

----------


## amit_841984

> Hey... friends please answer this....
> 
> What is the differnce between A "Switch" and a "Hub"...
> 
> both can be used in LAN i think...
> Is there any speed issue is concerning with these two when we talk about Data transfer....?
> 
> Please explain....


*switch*:- 
1) switch works in the data link layer of osi model
2) Switch unicast the data
3) switch create mac table itself
4) switch have memory
5) switch contain one broadcast domain
6) switch contain multiple collision domain
7) switch contain all ports conect to the other ports with individual channel 
8) switch one time broadcast to take mac address from connected all system with ports


*HUB*

1) hub works in the physical layer of osi model
2) hub broadcast the data
3) hub contain nothing any table
4) hub have not memory
5) hub contain one broadcast domain
6) hub contain one collision domain
7) hub contain one port are connect to next port with singal channel means on single channel all port transfer data to other port

----------


## Umesh24j

What is diffrence betwn swithc & Hub

----------


## Umesh24j

What are public IP ranges

----------


## jeans

ambot ninyo oi waz ko kasabot :EEK!:

----------


## rajmeenu

can any 1 explain active directory, forest, tree etc 
How wireless routers work

----------


## jai krishna

Insimple words active directory is used to  provide security to   network,clients ,users etc.,

----------


## jai krishna

Eigrp stands for enchanced interior gateway  routing  protocol

----------


## Antivirus

The basic difference between Ftp and Udp is tat Ftp is a reliable protocol...On the other hand Udp and Ip are both unreliable.

----------


## Laxmidhar123

Yes, that is true and I am agree with you for the difference and it is simple. Thx

----------


## shriyans_ahanji

10)	How to see the ISDN Layers are functional or not? Basic commands for ISDN to dial? Debugging of ISDN?

----------


## shriyans_ahanji

I have two IOS in flash?? How to boot the IOS with a specific flash image

----------


## shriyans_ahanji

In a router interface how do you know that a how much bandwidth is utilized. How to check congestion on an interface

----------


## shriyans_ahanji

Does router Serial Interface have a Mac address

----------


## shriyans_ahanji

DLCI significance local or remote? What do you mean local significance

----------


## shriyans_ahanji

I have RIP/static and EIGRP in the network. How do I integrate both

----------


## deepa_negi2009

how much mcse server international paper is important?

----------


## get_pawan

> hi, here are few questions? 
> 1. What is ftp & udp? 
> 2. What is the difference between switch & router? 
> 3. As i know that dhcp works under a protocol in the name of "dora". Can anyone explain me about "dora"? 
> 4. Please explain me about the concept of "kerboros" protocol & when i works?


1. Ftp- file transfer protocol for exchanging and manipulating files over a tcp computer network. An ftp client may connect to an ftp server to manipulate files on that server., udp- user datagram protocol with udp, computer applications can send messages. 

2.a router has firmware, not an os. This means you can log into it and give it instructions. You can set-up new options. You can set-up routing tables, dmz's, you have qos, you can open and close ports. Do port forwarding / trigger ports.a switch on the other hand has no firmware. So you have pretty much none of the above mentioned stuff. Its just a basic piece of hardware that allows you to send data from one computer to the next. 

3.dora process contain 1st three packets(discover,offer,request)are broadcast and last aknowledge packet is unicast. 

4.the kerberos protocol relies heavily on an authentication technique that makes use of shared secrets. The basic concept is quite simple: if a secret is known by only two people, either person can verify the identity of the other by confirming that the other person knows the secret. For example, let's suppose that alice often sends messages to bob and that bob needs to be sure that a message from alice really has come from alice before he acts on its information. They decide to solve their problem by selecting a password, and they agree not to share this secret with anyone else. If alice's messages can somehow demonstrate that the sender knows the password, bob knows that the sender is alice. The only question for alice and bob to resolve is how alice can show that she knows the password. She might simply include it somewhere in her messages, perhaps in a signature block at the end — alice, our$ecret . This would be simple and efficient and might even work if alice and bob can be sure that no one else is reading their mail. Unfortunately, that is not the case. Their messages pass over a network used by people like carol, who has a network analyzer and a hobby of scanning traffic in hope that one day she might spot a password. So it is out of the question for alice to prove that she knows the secret simply by saying it. To keep the password secret, she must show that she knows it without revealing it. The kerberos protocol solves this problem with secret key cryptography . Rather than sharing a password, communication partners share a cryptographic key. They use knowledge of this key to verify one another's identity. For this method of authentication to work, the shared key must be symmetric — a single key must be capable of both encryption and decryption. One party proves knowledge of the key by encrypting a piece of information, the other by decrypting it.

----------


## vikasrm0

1.	Which routing protocol used tcp and udp? 
      All the routing protocol.
2. Difference between ripv1 and rip v2?
Ripv1 is a classful routing protocol, Ripv2 is a classless routing protocol.
Ripv1 does not send subnet mask information in its update but ripv2 it will send the subnet mask in update ,
Ripv1 does not support authentication but Ripv2 it will support authentication .

3.  Difference between classless and classfull?
Classless it will support Ripv1 and classful Ripv2,
Classless it will support IGRP and Classful EIGRP ,
Classless it will support EGP and classful OSPF,
Classles support BGP3 and classful IS-IS and BGP4.

4. What is routed and routing protocol?
5. Multicast address of ripv2,eigrp,ospf?
6. What is the best subnet mask for point to point connectivity?
7. What is as no?
8. Which one protocol does a fast convergence at the time of route failure and give reason (eigrp and ospf)?
9. What is fessible distance and advertisement distance?
10. What is the method to find the fd value?
11. What is the concept used in the selection of fessible successor and what is it?
 12. What is active and passive route?
 13. What is the ad value of the following
  eigrp external route,eigrp summary route,ospf, bgp internal and external 
14.can we stop the rip 30 min update time with any metods ?
15 what is split horizon?
16 What is the difference between switch & router?
17 What is FTP & UDP?
FTP is file transfer protocol. ftp is a application that works in application 
layer of osi model.
one good reason to use ftp is to download files. ftp is much fater than 
standard http downloads.
UDP is nothing but user datagram protocol this protocol works at 
transport layer of osi model.
udp is un reliable ,connectionless datagram protocol " unreliable" merely 
means that the protocol has no technique for verifying that the data 
reached the other end of network correctly

----------


## vikasrm0

A routed protocol that can be routed by a router, router must be able to interpret the logical inter network as specified by that routed protocol.
A routing protocol that accomplishes routing through the implementation of a specific routing protocol.

----------


## vikasrm0

Multicast address of Ripv2 is 224.0.0.9, 
Multicast address of Eigrp is 224.0.0.10,
Multicast address of Ospf is 224.0.0.6.

----------


## DOORMAN

1. (i)  FTP (File Transfer Protocol) is the standard mechanism provided by the TCP/IP protocol suite for copying a file from one host to another
    (ii) UDP (User Datagram Protocol) is one of the available standards that is offered for process-to- process communication within the transport layer, 
          also note: UDP is prefered for FTP where large amounts of data is sent. This is because UDP is a best-effort protocol (unreliable and connectionless).

2. When compared to a Switch, Routers are sophisticated devices. Switches are concerened with transmitting and handling of Frames whereas the Router is more concerened with
    the routing of packets to other networks until it reach its final destsination.

3.  "DORA" (Discover, Offer,Request and Acknowledgement) is the process of assigning IP addresses by the DHCP server
  and here are the steps implemented in brief:

  i) Client makes a UDP Broadcast to the server about the DHCP discovery. 

  ii) DHCP offers to the client. 

  iii) In response to the offer Client requests the server. 

  iv)Server responds all the Ip Add/mask/gty/dns/wins info along with the acknowledgement packet.


4. Kerberos is a network authentication protocol which utilizes symmetric cryptography to provide authentication for client-server applications.

This authentication is called secure because it:

*Does not occur in plaintext 
*Does not rely on authentication by the host operating system 
*Does not base trust on IP addresses 
*Does not require physical security of the network hosts

----------


## komal_singh

FTP :- ftp is file transfer protocol that help transfer any data source to destionation. and it work on transport layer on port no. 21.it means by useing ftp we can download or upload data on internet.
UDP :- UDP means user datagram protocol that help send data other end. it is connectionless protocol, not verify us that data revd other end yes or no.
Switch & Router :- switch is the multiport networking devices that enable connect more computers in local network and it is full duplex mode that means at a time more computer send and recvd data.
Router is networking device that help we connect to internet. it help us unothorised sites. and filter data for sending source to destination.

----------


## alam200807

how can access another pc by using remote desktop

----------


## rijus

Hi,

  U need to install 'Remote Desktop Control' Software on Client and server Systems.

 After that u can access Pc remotely..

            Regards,
                 Riju.

----------


## shashiii

_m, m ;ln









```

	HTML Code:
	[HTML][PHP][LIST=1][*][B][B][B][B][/B][/B][/B]

[/PHP]
[/HTML]
```







[/LIST]_[/B]



```

	HTML Code:
	[PHP][PHP]:o:o:eek:[/PHP][/PHP]

```

----------


## koti9963

> what is ipsec vpn ?
> what is ad ?
> what is load balance over mpls ?
> how do u creat tunnel ?
> what is eps and AH ?
> explain bet distace vector and link state protocol ?
> what is adjancency?
> what is LSA ?
> diff bet OSPF and EIGRP ?
> ...


what is frame-relay?

----------


## koti9963

frame relay is a packet switching technology . it works at a  data link layer

----------


## koti9963

> Hey... friends please answer this....
> 
> What is the differnce between A "Switch" and a "Hub"...
> 
> both can be used in LAN i think...
> Is there any speed issue is concerning with these two when we talk about Data transfer....?
> 
> Please explain....


switch is a layer 2 device .it supports full-duplex but hub doesn't ok

----------


## sachin kanojia

> Normally, networking is means connect the difference network into a big one. difference network is refer to the LAN in difference part of the branch of a big company, etc.
> 
> switch and router is two difference type device, switch is used for layer 2 switch mainly, but right now, switch can work as a router in layer 3 mode, but the mainly difference is performance. switch's layer 2 works better than router. 
> 
> router work's in layer 3, and only have limited layer 2 funtions, it's used for routing, and have much high performance in routing than switch.


router is a layer 3 device,which is mainly used for internetworking,it is used to interconnect two different networks,it also do packet switching and filtering,it does not broadcasts that is it limits the broadcast domain,it basically routes the packet to its destination if it is configured with the corresponding source and destination addresses otherwise it drops the packet.

----------


## sachin kanojia

ques: if the LAN is connected and configured correctly then what is the reason if the computer is not able to access the internet?

----------


## kumar_7144

Switch is a layer 2 device , works with mac address , faster than router , broadcasts the packets with in the network.when a switch is connected to a lan  it broadcasts the packets to all the systems intially and  learns the mac address of the pcs from their response builds up the mac address table.

So when a packet has to sent again to a particular pc say pc1,it wont broadcast to all the systems just it ll unicast ie, send the packet directly to the pc1.

Router is a layer 3 device capable of broadcasting packets out of a particular network as it has routing table where it stores the MAC and IP address of all the devices connect in the network.Using a router we can wave a path for packets for a network, get it filtered using access list etc....

----------


## kamalrajat

LSA details in OSPF

----------


## subbuila

how can you suggest me ,if i am learning sun solaris administrator what will be in future

----------


## suman.sens

Hi FTP=File Transfer Protocall

----------


## jitendera

my self is jitendra kumar sinha and i am trying to provide the answer 
1 what is ipsec vpn ans-vpn is explained as virtual private network.that is it is communication between two trusted n/w (site to site) and one trusted and one untrusted n/w now a vpn is created by two way 1 ipsec 2 ssl you are asking about ipsec vpnn in the ipsec vpn when there is comuncation between two diffrent vpn then through ip sec it provides securty of transmission of sective trafic over n/w such as internet ip sec provide following network security serveis 
1 data confidentilay 
2 data intergety 
3 data orgin authatication 
4 anti reply 

2 what is ad 
ad value is truthwitiness of routing inforfation which are sharening the informations 
what is load balance over mpls 
multi-protocol label switching (mpls) defines a mechanism for packet forwarding in network routers. It was originally developed to provide faster packet forwarding than traditional ip routing, although improvements in router hardware have reduced the importance of speed in packet fowarding. However, the flexibility of mpls has led to it becoming the default way for modern networks to achieve quality of service (qos), next generation vpn services, and optical signaling. Traditional ip networks are connectionless: when a packet is received, the router determines the next hop using the destination ip address on the packet alongside information from its own forwarding table. The router's forwarding tables contain information on the network topology. They use an ip routing protocol, such as ospf, is-is, bgp, rip or static configuration, to keep their information synchronized with changes in the network. Mpls also uses ip addresses, either v4 or v6, to identify end points and intermediate switches and routers. This makes mpls networks ip-compatible and easily integrated with traditional ip networks. However, unlike traditional ip, mpls flows are connection-oriented and packets are routed along pre-configured label switched paths (lsps).
 How do u creat tunnel comand for enabling tunnel 
pix(config)# ip pool local pool1 10.192.12.100-10.1.192.12.255
 #vpngroup mypool address-pool pool1 
# vpngroup mypool dnsserver x.x.x.x 
# vpdngroup mypool split tunnel 100 
#vpdn group mypooll wind-server x.x.x.x x.x.x.x 
this is the processes to create the tunnel over pix what is eps and ah ah called authentication header. 
ah-ah is a protocol that provides authentication. Of either all or part of the contents of a datagram. Through the addition of a header that is calculated, based on the values in the datagram. 

Eps-is that eps or esp i know about esp not about eps 

explain bet distace vector and link state protocol 
the main difference distance vector and link state routing protocol is that in distance vector routing protocol whole routing table is forwarded to whole n/w where as in the link state protocol updated is always forwarded to it concern neighbor router this is called link state 

adjacency a relationship between two network devices, e.g. Routers, which are connected by one media segment so that a packet sent by one can reach the other without going through another network device. The concept of adjacency is important in the exchange of routing information.

----------


## jitendera

> Hi,
> Here are few questions?
> 
> 1.  What is FTP & UDP?
> 2.  What is the difference between switch & router?
> 3.  As i know that DHCP works under a protocol in the name of "DORA". Can    
>     anyone explain me about "DORA"?
> 4.  Please explain me about the concept of "Kerboros" protocol & when i 
>     works?


the main diffrence between switch and router is 
router is l3 devise 
switch is l2

switch have the single broadcast doman 
router has the broadcast domain per interfce
switch is best in lan
router is based on wan
Thanks
jitendera sinha

----------


## jitendera

> what is main diffrence between DR and BDR


in the ospf over broadcast n/w the term DR and BDr comes in account
DR-refred is Deginagted router
BDR= backup deginated router

The consept behinad choosing the dr and bdr over broadcast n/w is that insteed of sahrinf each routing update of on the n/w segment it will sahre all information to dr and bdr

dr and bdr is slected by Hello intervell and it is completly based upon router id

----------


## dinesh_mcse

> Hi,
> Here are few questions?
> 
> 1.  What is FTP & UDP?
> 2.  What is the difference between switch & router?
> 3.  As i know that DHCP works under a protocol in the name of "DORA". Can    
>     anyone explain me about "DORA"?
> 4.  Please explain me about the concept of "Kerboros" protocol & when i 
>     works?


5.Difference between windows Xp and Windows Vista?

----------


## dinesh_mcse

What r the difference between windows xp and windows vista

----------


## devakumaran

Hi,
switch and hub.

switch is a hardware based device which operates at high speed.
switch has the concept of vlan and hence it has multiple  broadcast domain.mac-addr table lookup is CAM.

Hub is a multiport repeater which floods the frame(not broadcast).
its does not have any intelligence.its an half duplex device.

----------


## njoel

a vlan stands for a virtual local area network i.e you may have many vlans in a single network and people in the same vlan can communicate but can't do so to people in a different vlan

----------


## kuruva

DHCP (D)iscover
DHCP (O)ffer
DHCP (R)equest
DHCP (A)ck 
Client makes a UDP Broadcast to the server about the DHCP discovery.

2) DHCP offers to the client.

3) In response to the offer Client requests the server.

4)Server responds all the Ip Add/mask/gty/dns/wins info along with the acknowledgement packet.

----------


## rameshchinnaa

VLAN=Broadcast domain=subnet

----------


## Irungu

> Switch is a layer 2 device , works with mac address , faster than router , broadcasts the packets with in the network.when a switch is connected to a lan  it broadcasts the packets to all the systems intially and  learns the mac address of the pcs from their response builds up the mac address table.
> 
> So when a packet has to sent again to a particular pc say pc1,it wont broadcast to all the systems just it ll unicast ie, send the packet directly to the pc1.
> 
> Router is a layer 3 device capable of broadcasting packets out of a particular network as it has routing table where it stores the MAC and IP address of all the devices connect in the network.Using a router we can wave a path for packets for a network, get it filtered using access list etc....


thanks for that

----------


## junisadna

Q,1. Difference b/w router and switch ?

Ans. In simple words router is a machine to travel our data into different network
and switch is a machine which work in lan.
In future technologies the switch will work as layer 3 device.
I hope u got their difference.

----------


## junisadna

Ftp(file transfer protocol) and Udp(user datagram protocol)
ftp is used to share files,transfer data from server to client and vice versa.
It work on port 21 for control connection to server and data connection on port 20.simply to ftp to share files.

UDP it is a transport layer protocol,connectionless,fast,unreliable,no acknowledge,best effort protocol used where to save processing time.used in real time applications.data is send and recieved in form of datagram or units.

----------


## junisadna

> What r the difference between windows xp and windows vista


Major difference b/w xp and vista is size,graphics,add-on feature like elemination of some feature and addition of new supporting motherboards.

----------


## junisadna

> what is VLAN


VLAN(virtual local area network) 
Its main purpose is to divide our network and provide security and defined access.
In simple it help in logical grouping of network.

----------


## muhammedeneji

VLAN (virtual loca area network)
It is simply a logical way of grouping users on the network based on function irrespective of their geographical location. 
It helps in enforcing security within a network.

----------


## rangarajvenkat

this is venkat rangaraj. i realy glad to know the information about the netwoking side . can  u give the total information about the networking . that means how it can  be works, and ect.

----------


## sonet

The Switch ports are grouped to different Vlans, so that end devices connected to those switch ports  can limit any broadcast (what they do repeatedly to find out one another's IP addresses)to themselves.

So, they are called Broadcast Domains.

----------


## A.Basheer Ahamed

tel me clearly abt router?

----------


## Jorge Marrero

*very good tips from denarii systems  If you really into networking and want to keep in deep study VPNS swl server QA and try to get a cisco certification you will be making 60-80ks a year . any question email me.*

----------


## maheshpanwar

difference between switch,bridge,hub?

----------


## Atalaya

VLAN is Virtual LAN. Used on WAN's, Enterprise Networks etc... Makes trafic between different parts of the network seem like it's on a LAN. Usually used by large organisations to avoid the need to connect through ISP's for interoffice connections.

----------


## 36story

learn something new everyday.

----------


## frankcastle509

Kerberos is a distributed authentication service that allows a process running on behalf of a  user to prove its identity to a verifier an application server, or just server without sending data across the network that might allow an attacker or the verifier to subsequently impersonate the user. Kerberos optionally provides integrity and confidentiality for data sent between the client and server.

----------

